# DISH Anywhere



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know to set DISH Anywhere so that I can watch transferred recordings and TV shows from my iPhone and/or Ipad on my TV?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I see the reply was sending with out me noticing. Never saw a sent reply. Now I have five of the same topic. I can not find the setting to delete the duplicates.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are thinking of transferring TV shows to or back to your Dish receiver, that is not supported, however, you can buy adapters that will allow you to connect your iPad to the HDMI input on your TV, or you can get an Apple TV device which will do the same.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

SeaBeagle said:


> I see the reply was sending with out me noticing. Never saw a sent reply. Now I have five of the same topic. I can not find the setting to delete the duplicates.


SeaBeagle,
To setup Transfers onto your iPhone/iPad, you will need to make sure they are on the same Home Network. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of the Transferring process, scroll to the bottom of the screen to get the steps: http://www.mydish.com/support/dishanywhereapp?WT.svl=gsearch_results&_ga=1.264454863.1181855912.1387909540
Thanks


----------



## Revrick (Sep 5, 2013)

what about the dish transfer app for android?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> SeaBeagle,
> To setup Transfers onto your iPhone/iPad, you will need to make sure they are on the same Home Network. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail of the Transferring process, scroll to the bottom of the screen to get the steps: http://www.mydish.com/support/dishanywhereapp?WT.svl=gsearch_results&_ga=1.264454863.1181855912.1387909540
> Thanks


Thank you much I will look there.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I accomplished that some time ago. It is that I can not view shows from iPad to the TV.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Revrick said:


> what about the dish transfer app for android?


Revrick,
There were some things with the Android Transfers using the DISH Anywhere App. We have reverted back to the previous version until everything gets worked out. 
Thanks


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

If you have an Apple TV you could use Air Play but unless something has changed, which i'm 99.9% it hasn't, the video output is blocked when using the component or HDMI cables. I tried with the DRA app, Dish Anywhere and the Sling Player app and video was blocked while audio played fine. Apple TV however will allow you to accomplish what you are trying to do.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I wish ROKU had that feature.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Dish Transfer for Android is back, but it looks like I'll still need to talk to support this weekend to try to get it working.


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

Speaking of DISH Anywhere, I'm surprised to see they still have Sleuth, which was the old name for CLOO, even though CLOO has unfortunately been dropped. Is it a contractural obligation that hasn't expired? More importantly, why can't I find AMC on the DISH Anywhere site? It was there not too long ago.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Can dish add sd card capability to the andriod dish anywhere app? It would be nice to store my recordings on my 64gb memory card in my tablet and phone.

Sent from my Samsung Note 10.1 2014


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I doubt they are going to do that for DRM reasons.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

wtrjock said:


> Can dish add sd card capability to the andriod dish anywhere app? It would be nice to store my recordings on my 64gb memory card in my tablet and phone.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 10.1 2014


wtrjock,
I appreciate your taking the time to let us know how we can improve upon your DISH Anywhere experience. I have submitted your feedback about adding an SD card capability for the Android devices. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please let us know. 
Thank you!


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

wtrjock said:


> Can dish add sd card capability to the andriod dish anywhere app? It would be nice to store my recordings on my 64gb memory card in my tablet and phone.


I'd just be happy to have the app itself be allowed to be moved to SD. As a result, I've had to uninstall it. I've run out of room in the tiny default app location, and Dish Anywhere is a huge, bloated app... far too big to not be moved to SD.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

neilo said:


> Dish Transfer for Android is back, but it looks like I'll still need to talk to support this weekend to try to get it working.


neilo,
I am more than happy to help you with the Android Transfers questions today. Did the recording not transfer? Is the playback distorted? Did it transfer and it will not play back? Please let me know to better help you.
Thanks


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> neilo,
> I am more than happy to help you with the Android Transfers questions today. Did the recording not transfer? Is the playback distorted? Did it transfer and it will not play back? Please let me know to better help you.
> Thanks


It just doesn't transfer. A prepared program just sits at pending with 0% transferred. It never progresses further. 
I have no problems streaming shows from my DVR to my tablet.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I finally used the transfer function. I notice a lot of jerking during playback. Have others seen that as well?

Sent from my Samsung Note 10.1 2014


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

In my email there was a new message saying "DISH Anywhere now allows you to transfer your DVR recordings to your mobile device so you can watch them anywhere – even when you don't have an Internet connection!" So maybe they are more confident of the app now.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

It still didn't work. I tried a chat for technical support and was eventually sent to advanced technical support who said there was still an issue. She took my Hopper software value and the type of tablet I am using and said someone will get back to me.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

neilo,

There are some things to check to make sure it's connected and working properly. On the Hopper w/Sling remote press the Menu button and the tabs of; Settings/Network Setup/Broadband/Wireless Setup/Current Network SSID. If the Hopper w/Sling does not show connected please press the red reset button on the Hopper w/Sling. 

If you do see it on the same Home Network force quit app on the device. Once the app has been closed, re-launch by selecting the correct icon. 

You will want to re-Transfer the content or select another show to transfer. If the issue persists, please PM me. 

Thanks


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It would be nice if it worked with the 722K with Sling Adapter.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Is the transfer a 1 way trip? I transferred a movie to my tablet, but never watched it. I deleted the movie from my tablet expecting the movie to back on my hopper, but it never showed up. Now I have no movie. Not good!

Sent from my Samsung Note 10.1 2014


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was under the impression that copying a program to a tablet or iPad left the original on the receiver, unlike moving a program to and EHD which deletes it from the internal HDD.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

That isn't the way it worked for me.

Sent from my Samsung Note 10.1 2014


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

Jim5506 said:


> I was under the impression that copying a program to a tablet or iPad left the original on the receiver, unlike moving a program to and EHD which deletes it from the internal HDD.


It actually depends on the channel. Some content providers let it be on both devices. Some require it to be removed from DVR when transferred. Typical media company stupidity.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

If that is the case...Dish needs to put that on the screen so we know. Could a DIRT member put in a feature request for that?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't even load the DishAnywhere web page consistently this morning. I keep getting "Server not available" errors. One time, I did manage to log in, but everything was grayed out and when I tried to reload, it was back to "Server not available"

Running Mac OS X 10.9, Safari and Chrome browsers.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

sregener said:


> I can't even load the DishAnywhere web page consistently this morning. I keep getting "Server not available" errors. One time, I did manage to log in, but everything was grayed out and when I tried to reload, it was back to "Server not available"
> 
> Running Mac OS X 10.9, Safari and Chrome browsers.


Just got the following msg from Dish: 
We are currently experiencing intermittent technical difficulties with several of our websites. Users may experience errors when attempting to access partner apps and websites such as the Retailer Care Site, Axiom, and WSAPI, as well as all DISH-associated consumer websites (MyDISH.com, HBOGo/MaxGO, dish.com, etc.). If you encounter an issue attempting to access one of these websites, please try again later. We expect the issue to be resolved shortly. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I purchased me an iPad 4. I am hoping that I can view DISH Anywhere recordings on TV with Apples HDMI device.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## orpiegirl (Jan 21, 2015)

I would also like dishanywhere transferred programs stored on ext SD card. I thought I'd try to manually move it, but I can't find where it transferred to on my Galaxy Tab S. 
Does anyone know where they are stored?


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

The Apple TV option works pretty good when I'm on the road. Trickplay options are barely usable and unreliable though. Even though I have 25+ Mbps on both sides, the app says I only get 3-4 Mbps. The quality is OK. I'm hoping somehting changes to get quality like Netflix. I still like it.



some guy said:


> If you have an Apple TV you could use Air Play but unless something has changed, which i'm 99.9% it hasn't, the video output is blocked when using the component or HDMI cables. I tried with the DRA app, Dish Anywhere and the Sling Player app and video was blocked while audio played fine. Apple TV however will allow you to accomplish what you are trying to do.


----------

